# AOKP MR1 Build 2 ATT GS3



## surjerrylee (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey guys,
I'm new to this forum, but I recently flashed the new AOKP MR1 Build 2 on my AT&T Galaxy S3 and I've lost all phone reception in a place where I normally get full bars. When I restart the phone I will get full reception, but after about a minute I go from full to none.

I've also tried switching SIM cards to another GS3 with the same results. After trying a separate SIM card on my GS3 the phone is able to receive full bars. Does this sound normal? Does this mean that something is wrong with my SIM card? I don't understand how. All I did was flash a new ROM... Is that enough to damage a SIM card?

Anyways, thanks for reading!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Have you tried restoring a backup or flashing something else to see if the issue persists?

I know when I first tried 4.2 for the d2vzw I had all sorts of connectivity issues (even more so than what AOSP had previously).

I'm not sure if they ever got those resolved for AOSP in general, or if it affected ATT phones as well, but it could be the culprit.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## surjerrylee (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's the weird thing: now my phone is working properly after having switched SIM cards overnight. Now my other GS3 has no signal. Even after switching SIM cards it's no longer able to find signal.

I'll try your suggestion on this phone. I'll try reverting back to AOKP milestone 1 and report back with results.

Thanks for the reply 

**UPDATE**
After having flashed an older version of AOKP the phone is now able to find signal. This certainly seems to be a software issue, however it's strange that it works on my original phone and not this one... Any suggestions?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Try this. Something similar happens on Verizon GSIII, maybe this will help?


----------



## surjerrylee (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply SnoopOS, but I flashed the AOKP MR1 Build 2 ROM, which doesn't have that option.

I figured out that when I enable data on my phone, then the signal disappears altogether and so now it's most likely not the SIM card. Any ideas?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

surjerrylee said:


> Thanks for the reply SnoopOS, but I flashed the AOKP MR1 Build 2 ROM, which doesn't have that option.
> 
> I figured out that when I enable data on my phone, then the signal disappears altogether and so now it's most likely not the SIM card. Any ideas?


Not having an AT&T GSIII, I can only tell you to try flashing a different modem to see if you still have signal. Do you have any issues with texts/calls?


----------



## ninzor (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm having the same issue with the same build. rebooting the phone a few times corrects it, but it still sux having to do so.
A phone with no mobile network is not much of a phone.
When searching for a mobile network, it spews out an msg saying an error has occurred while searching for mobile networks


----------



## ninzor (Feb 5, 2013)

I found I had to flash some modem drivers to get it working. havent had a problem since. Except I forgot to turn data back on. All better now.


----------

